# Rails & Stiles - Thickness



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I am building kitchen cabinets. The doors will be hard maple raised panel doors. In the past when I needed hardwood for projects, my local supplier would plane the 4/4 stock to 13/16 thickness. I never thought about this before but now I can plane my material. Should the thickness for the cabinet door rails and stiles be 3/4 or 13/16, or is it personal preference? Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Usually it doesn't make any difference but there are some Euro hinges, I think Blum compact hinges that has a backplate that wraps around the edge of the stile. On those if the stile was 13/16" you would end up bending the backplate or chiseling out the stile to make them work because they will only fit on a 3/4" stile so it really depends on the hinge.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Steve. I'm not using euro hinges. I should have mentioned these are face frame cabinets. The hinges will screw into the back of the stiles and wrap just onto the side of the door like a "L". They are 1/2" overlap. So it sounds like personal preference. Thanks!


----------

